# AV Request



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey, I was just wondering if someone wanted to make me a cool avatar? I'd like it to just say wukkadb on it, preferably on the bottom, but with not too big of a font. I don't really care about colors or font types or anything, I trust your judgement. I do want to use this picture though:










Thanks to anyone who makes one! I'll rep you and give you points if you want, thanks! 

And I don't want the asian guys in the background... just Fedor and his cute little dolphin thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This work?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

How bout this:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This work?


I really like this one, but idk about that background haha. Care to put a couple different backgrounds on it so I can see how it looks?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Will do, any idea what your thinking of, I went with something kinda dorky based on the pic.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Will do, any idea what your thinking of, I went with something kinda dorky based on the pic.


Ya looking at how it looks and shit I actually like it and don't want to change it. Thanks a lot man, really cool looking avatar. I repped you and shit, do you want points or something? Or credit in my sig? Lemme know


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No man its all good, I think the weird part is I didnt do anything to Fedor but with the background he kinda looks painted.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> No man its all good, I think the weird part is I didnt do anything to Fedor but with the background he kinda looks painted.


Ya dude totally. I thought you like did something in photoshop to make it look like that haha


----------

